# do you foil or not?



## ralphbrown05 (Aug 8, 2010)

ok every time when i smoke..no matter what it is, pork shoulder, ribs, and now brisket i always wrap it in foil once it reaches a certain temp...but im curious on how it would turn out with just smoking it unwrapped all the way from start to finish...when i wrap  it seems that i dont get a good dark thick bark, but when it gets wrapped it seems that the bark is soft..i wonder if that is from the juices that just sit in the foil that just juices redistributed through out the shoulder or what ever... so thanks guys

happy smoking


----------



## rdknb (Aug 8, 2010)

I know most foil, but I only foil ribs, I love the bark on butt brisket etc.  They have great bark and are still very moist.  I say try both ways and pick one best for you


----------



## papasmokes (Aug 8, 2010)

I wrap every thing I smoke.  I have been going by time not temp.  My family like  for the meat to be falling off the bone and wrapping hold in juice and flavor they like.


----------



## papasmokes (Aug 8, 2010)

I have the same type smoker that you show in your picture.  I also have a 150 propane tank reverse flow smoker.  I am considering having the smaller smoker converted into a reverse flow smoker.  Has anyone ever tried that?


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 8, 2010)

Pardon me for I'm a foiler too. Now there are alot of folks here that don't foil and they and the food are just as good as mine. They just like a heavier and harder bark then I do. Now either way is right after all it's up to you and the folks that you are feeding. Some like it hard, heavy and black and then others like it soft, chewy and squishy.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Aug 8, 2010)

For me, it all depends on whether the internal temp is low and the outside is getting too crusty. Sometimes I have to foil and sometimes I don't. Always comes out good.

When I do foil, I like to open for about the last 30-45 minutes to get a little crunch on the bark.


----------



## meateater (Aug 8, 2010)

I foil myself, not to much of a heavy bark guy.


----------



## flash (Aug 8, 2010)

I mainly foil, but try to hold off as long as I can. You can reclaim some of your bark if you unwrap the foil the last 1/2 hour or so of your smoke, it will atleast firm it up some.


----------



## palmerbbq (Aug 8, 2010)

When I smoke a butt I never foil during the cook, although I do (depending on time) foil after the cook.  Once I get around 195-200 internally I take it off, foil it, wrap a few towels around it and throw it in a cooler for a few hours.  Not only does the butt keep warm until I am ready to eat it, it also continues to break down the connective tissues making it more tender.  Also the juices will soften the bark a little so it is not so hard.


----------



## warthog (Aug 9, 2010)

I foil my ribs and beef briskets. I do not foil my boston butts.


----------



## cassman (Aug 9, 2010)

PalmerBBQ, I'm with you i go by temp not time. I smoke a butt til 195 internally take it off and wrap in foil and in a cooler. Turns out great. On ribs i do the 2-2-1 method.


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 9, 2010)

I foil the ribs but hold off on Butts until they are ready to come off the smoker and rest.


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 9, 2010)

I like a good black bark, so I don't foil.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 9, 2010)

I foil everything, on Butts I do not foil until I am satisfied with the bark. Usually around 165* but not always.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 9, 2010)

Ribs Foil every time but in a pan

Butts NO foil until they're removed from the smoker and into the cooler.

Beans and Chili No Foil unless starting to crust up (dry out)

Fatties NO Foil

Brisket, foiled, but have only done 1 brisket.


----------

